# remi- june 4,2009 to june 1, 2010



## RMHmommy (Nov 24, 2009)

Remi died earlier this evening. He was having severe problems breathing because of his heart condition and he was gasping for breather. He wouldnt even eat. I put him with his brothers and he loved with them for a little then he started gasping and jumper up. It was one of the most terrifying things ive ever been through. I then decided it was time and i asked my parents to take us to the vet to help him go. My mom was holding him as I went to the restroom, when i came out, I took him from her arms and held him. I looked down as he took his last breathe and stopped breathing. I told my mom and we were about to leave when he gasped and his body went backwards. My mom took him from me and i ran into the other room. I wasnt sure what was going on, a second later when my mom had felt his heart and i knew he was really gone, I took him from her and we drove to the emergency vet. He looked so peaceful, but the thing that really upset me was that his mouth was open wide, because he had spend his last moment in a gasp. It was terrifying, he is being cremated but I dont know how soon I will get the ashes back. I still have my 2 other boys but I am having trouble feeling love for them. Remi would have been a year old on friday, and i still want to celebrate his brother hanks' birthday and maxwell's (its later next week) but i am not sure i can, knowing remi isnt with us. I am only 15 and i am still in school. I need to stay home tomorrow and get out of this house.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Im so sorry for your loss, and he was still so young :'( Sounds like he had a happy life with you, and Im sure he'll still want you to celebrate his brothers birthday next week.


----------



## VictorianVanity (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about your little Remi. I know how hard it can be to be with your other rats after losing one, but give it a little time. Just remember that he got to live a wonderful life with you, and you should definitely celebrate his brothers' birthdays. I know it might be hard, but we only get so many with our little darlings. You'll regret missing it.


----------



## RMHmommy (Nov 24, 2009)

thanks you guys. i refused to let anyone post anything on my facebook or answer any text messages because i know that they dont really care and that they cant because they dont know what its like, but you guys do know so its nice to have you guys tell me that its all going to be ok.


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

I know what you mean. When my rat died a few months ago I hardly told anyone because most of my relatives and..."friends" reply in disgust when I tell them about rats.

I'm sorry for your loss. Just remember he had a happy life with you, and there's nothing more a rat could ask for.


----------



## RMHmommy (Nov 24, 2009)

thank you guys so much. im feeling a little better but i miss him so much. i know he is in such a better place now thoughwere he isnt struggling.


----------



## SushiDooshie (Jun 2, 2010)

My condolences. ::hugs::


----------



## hansloas (May 15, 2010)

So sorry for your loss... :[


----------

